# The Number Of The Day Is 10



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, 10 years ago, DW and I were married and the adventure began.









I have many thanks, but one of the top ones is for 10 years of her putting up with me








Here's to another 10, or 20, or 30, or.....


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

In a couple weeks we will celebrate #27.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Nathan - and here's too many more.....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Cheers to you both and to many many more


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats to you, as you are newely wed's, we will celebrate 45 yrs in aug. Just remember it is easier to get forgiveness than permission.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations! After the first 10, it's cruising from there on..







It's coming up to 32 for us..

I notice from your map that you have visited a lot of Canadian provinces but just skipped over Manitoba... What did we do to deserve this treatment?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CdnOutback said:


> Congratulations! After the first 10, it's cruising from there on..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone!

The map in my signature is the places that DW and I have vacationed together. Not too bad for 10 years if you ask me. Of course there's plenty of more states to fill in in the future.

As for snubbing Manitoba, it's not personal, your gas is just too expensive!!!








When we drove to the Canadian Rockies, we went across the US to mid North Dakota before taking the right turn toward Highway 1.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Congrats, and many more.









kevin


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

what... our gas is expensive? Ours is some of the cheapest in Canada! It's only 4 bucks per US gallon









that's why we go south for our travels.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats !! Keep it going !!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh, 10. I remember it well.

Well, actually, I don't. It was over 28 years ago I hit 10.

But Congrats to you and the DW!!!! Many more in store, I'm sure.

Have a great one.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!! and here's hoping you have many more together!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Congrats, and heres to many more! Lets see- whats the 10 year "gift".....A new TV for the DH? (at least it would be for me... in the "diesel" flavor....)


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrats!

Happy Anniversary! May you have many more


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations, my friend!!! 10 years is a long time to be collecting art & furniture, eh?

May there be many, many more happy years ahead!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Congratulations, my friend!!! 10 years is a long time to be collecting art & furniture, eh?
> 
> May there be many, many more happy years ahead!!


Yeah, the walls are getting full. Of course I can't say that too loud. Next she'll want more wall built.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congradulations on your 10th may you guys have many more.









John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats Nathan. Hang on.. The next ten goes by quicker than the first ten!

Carey


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats, Nathan!









The DW and I just started planning our 10-year anniversary trip for next year. It's amazing how fast a decade goes by.

Nathan


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, a decade can really fly by. If the next one is faster, then I'd better stop blinking....


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats to you Nathan! My wife and I do pre-marital counseling and its always great to see people wanting to celebrate their anniversaries together as opposed to making snide comments about it!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Yeah, a decade can really fly by. If the next one is faster, then I'd better stop blinking....


...and start building


----------

